# Norwegian: et land, lande



## mezzoforte

"*Flyet har landet på landet Norge*"

Which "*d*"'s in the "*landet*"'s do I pronounce?  I think that only the first "*t*" is pronounced.  (Is this a proper sentence?)

I hear "*landet*" (the land) with the *d* pronounced, but I don't know what _landed_ sounds like.


----------



## Pteppic

Neither d should be pronounced. You are correct about the first t (the first landet). The only thing wrong with the sentence is the preposition, which should be "i". If someone has pronounced "landet" with a noticeable d, they were either overpronouncing or speaking dialect. "Landet" as "landed" is the same as the second "landet" apart from the t and being in the other tone.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Hmm, let me see if I understand this correctly:

/flyet har lánnet i l*a*nne Norge/ (I used á for tone and bold for stress)

Is there any dialect where both 'landet' sound the same, apart from the stress/tone?


----------



## Cerb

I'd be surprised if any dialect pronounces the "t" in "landet" (land/country), but then again there are a good few. I'm trying to say it with the "t" and the right tone and it just doesn't sound right with any dialect.


----------



## Tommeliten

"På landet" means "in the countyside" so you can say "flyet har landet på landet i Norge", though it is a little strange, it may indicate an emergency situation or a small airport.

In my colloquial (Oslo area) it will be natural to say /fl*y*e har l*a*nna(2) i l*a*nne(1) Nårge/. The numbers indicate the tones, tone 1 as in _bønder; farmers _and tone 2 as in _bønner; beans._


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

@ lannet/lanna - I think I'll just do what the Swedes do and pronounce all the letters, or say it in Swedish!


----------



## Cerb

Really need to get the tones straight here, hehe. A native speaker would need a second to understand what you mean if you switch around the tones:


			
				Tommeliten said:
			
		

> /fl*y*e har l*a*nna(1) i l*a*nne(2) Nårge/


You'd end up saying "the Plane has the countries in landed Norway"


----------



## mezzoforte

Ok, so why is the "*d*" pronounced in the national anthem?  (Aside: do you say the "*d*" in "*fanden*".)


----------



## mezzoforte

Oh wait, maybe I've always been mishearing it....


----------



## vestfoldlilja

mezzoforte said:


> Ok, so why is the "*d*" pronounced in the national anthem?  (Aside: do you say the "*d*" in "*fanden*".)




I pronounce the d in fanden, but not in landet. I think this is true for most people. Fanden without the d would at least make that mild swear word even milder in my opinion. 

I pronounce landet as lanne. I pronounce the first n differently than the second, and put an emphasis on the a and the second n. 

Unfortunately I am no good at explaining tones and such, but the second n might sound like a d to people not used to hearing Norwegian.


----------



## mezzoforte

vestfoldlilja said:


> I pronounce the d in fanden, but not in landet. I think this is true for most people. Fanden without the d would at least make that mild swear word even milder in my opinion.
> 
> I pronounce landet as lanne. I pronounce the first n differently than the second, and put an emphasis on the a and the second n.
> 
> Unfortunately I am no good at explaining tones and such, but the second n might sound like a d to people not used to hearing Norwegian.



How is it that the second *n* is pronounced differently?

P.S. I think I figured out why I thought I heard the *d* in *landet* in the national anthem.... I think it's due to some unconscious rule in English...
... perhaps, in English, whenever there is a short vowel followed by a long *n*, there is a *d* after, like in *funding*.  (You cannot say anything in the other direction, because *landing, canning* have long vowels but only one has a *d*.)


----------



## vestfoldlilja

mezzoforte said:


> How is it that the second *n* is pronounced differently?



I’m sorry but I don’t think I’m properly able to explain how the second n is pronounced differently than the first. I’ve given it a go, and I apologize if it makes no sense. 

My emphasis on the second n is because that sound used to be a d. I kind of pronounce it as an aborted d sound. The first n is pronounced with a softer tone than the second because I carry part of the soft d sound with me in the second n. I suppose the second n can resemble a hard t sound.

In Norwegian bløte konsonanter (soft consonants), example: b, where exchanged with harde konsonanter (hard consonants) example: p. Dræbe became drepe (kill). This is true for d and t as well; kastede became kastet (threw).

In the word landet, a _t _can not be used instead of a _d_, but for whatever reason that exchange between soft and hard consonants has made its way into my pronunciation of landet. 

Again, I’m sorry if this isn’t understandable.  It’s difficult for me to wrap my head around it in Norwegian and even more so in English.


----------



## mezzoforte

mezzoforte said:


> How is it that the second *n* is pronounced differently?
> 
> P.S. I think I figured out why I thought I heard the *d* in *landet* in the national anthem.... I think it's due to some unconscious rule in English...
> ... perhaps, in English, whenever there is a short vowel followed by a long *n*, there is a *d* after, like in *funding*.  (You cannot say anything in the other direction, because *landing, canning* have long vowels but only one has a *d*.)



BTW, my above "rule" in English is false... because of the word *cunning*.  Therefore, I should be able to hear *landet* correctly.


----------

